# Stolen / lost dogs around javea - please help



## barneysmum (Apr 30, 2008)

Barney, Jake & Pablo last seen in Tesoro Park around 3.30pm on Friday 17th April. Assumed to be heading towards Les Fonts / Benitachell area via Calle Mark Twain but really, anything is possible. All would have been together but could now be separated. 

There has been no sign of any of them since this time, we have walked and driven everywhere we can think of, several times over.

This is tearing our family apart. These are family pets who love their home comforts. The only reason they are not here now is a) they got very lost or b) they were taken by somebody who for some reason has not reported it.

Maybe they are trapped somewhere, shut in a garden. 

There has been thunder last night and today and Barney will have been going frantic as it scares him. So do fireworks.

Descriptions (+ please see photo):

Barney: Golden Retriever, 4 years old, Golden colour
Jake: Golden Retriever, 18 months old, White colour
Pablo: Cocker Spaniel, 12 months old, Brown

All had collars, but no tags, all are microchipped.

They are FRIENDLY and will not hurt you, Pablo is timid around strangers. Please help me get them back, it's breaking our hearts.

Please invite all your friends that live in Javea or surrounding areas to this group. The more people that know the better. They have to be out there somewhere.

REWARD

I cannot afford much, but I will do anything to have them back and will sell things to raise a reward if I have to. I work in IT and will sort out your computer for free for ever if you find them.

CONTACT

My mobile 687 844 326
My parents 966 462 621
My Mums mobile 687 770 951
Jo Hardaker 965 796 082

Benitachell and Javea police can also be contacted, as can APASA in Javea. 
Benitachell police: 608 96 25 67

Thank you.

FACEBOOK GROUP HERE Please help find Barney, Jake & Pablo | Facebook

Sarah Beresford's Photos | Facebook


----------



## barneysmum (Apr 30, 2008)

To the person who just rang me about seeing 3 dogs on the Arenal beach, please can you call again or message me, I need to know what time it was you saw them. 

Thank you.


----------



## barneysmum (Apr 30, 2008)

To ALL who has spent even 1 minute looking out for my dogs:

They have been found safe and well. They were taken in on Friday! the day they went missing, and the people only managed to make contact with me today. 

My thanks and gratitude goes to everybody who spent even just a minute of their time thinking about this or looking. I can't begin to describe the relief I feel, I've been in hell for 4 nights and now everything is better.

Thank you.


----------



## magnolia (Jan 30, 2009)

Absolutely delighted to here that!Big relief for you!Keep well!!!


----------

